# Diet suggestions for Shar Pei/Pug with eye issues



## kateyn (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello!

Last week we adopted the absolute cutest lil girl, Lou, a seven month-old Shar Pei/Pug puppy mill rescue. Thanks to her genetics and obviously the horrific conditions of mills, she's blind in her left eye - when she's fully grown, they'll see if it needs to be removed, but for now her tear ducts are still working so we're alright - and at risk for glaucoma.

I'm doing a ton of Googling but I'm wondering if you guys have any suggestions as far as food/supplements/vitamins go.

Thanks!


----------

